# Just Suzie Q



## Suzie Q (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, everyone!  I just finished my first on-line writing class and got so much out of it that I want to stay connected, as well as expand my base of critic and fans!  Writing has always been a dream of mine, and I have finally started to make the time to practice it.  I look forward to getting to know you and letting you get to know me, as well as share our common passion for writing!


----------



## terrib (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome suzie Q....love the name.


----------



## ScorpioJoe (Apr 10, 2008)

oh Suzie Q!!  Welcome!


----------



## Nickie (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello to you, Suzie Q, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi there Suzie Q and welcome


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Suzie... Welcome to you!

I have always wanted to take an online writing class... sadly, not enough time.


----------



## Just Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Q,

Good to see you here. It's a good place. Look around, and notice who is giving critiques you like. If you comment on their work, they will almost surely return the favor.

Have fun, and keep in touch.

Jim


----------



## Suzip (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

Can't be too many Suzi's in the world now can there?:-D


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Suzie Q, hope you enjoy the forums.

TJ


----------



## Ungood (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Forums!

Ungood


----------

